# Indiana Jones and the Heap of Old Junk



## Vladd67 (Apr 19, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Heap of Old Junk | Vladd’s view of the World
Another myth bites the dust?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 19, 2008)

Or is it an alien cover-up, and so another sign of the spread of crystal myths?


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## The Ace (Apr 19, 2008)

Hee hee hee.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 19, 2008)

Just a slight correction of the article in your link: Pre-Columbian America did know the wheel...but it has only been observed to have been used in toys.  Why those cultures did not adapt it for use is unknown, however.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 19, 2008)

Given the terrain maybe a wheel wasn't that much use?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 19, 2008)

That's one of the hypotheses.


----------



## High Eight (Apr 21, 2008)

The British Museum one had a label on it saying 'fake: made in Bavaria' two years ago.


----------



## Urien (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang.The crystal skulls are FAKE. Next you'll be telling me the US gov doesn't have a magical world destroying Ark of the Covenant in a giant warehouse.

The other day I bought a huge sword called Excalibur from a bloke down the pub for 200 quid... now I known that's genuine. It glows... actually, come to think of it, it's a lot like my nephew's toy light sabre.


----------



## Drachir (Apr 23, 2008)

Vladd67 said:


> Given the terrain maybe a wheel wasn't that much use?


No horses, oxen, donkeys, camels etc. to pull wheeled vehicles.  I guess they were not into wheelbarrows.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 23, 2008)

llamas?


----------



## Xwing Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

andrew.v.spencer said:


> Dang.The crystal skulls are FAKE. Next you'll be telling me the US gov doesn't have a magical world destroying Ark of the Covenant in a giant warehouse.



Actually, we do...but that's SUPPOSED to be a secret!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Apr 23, 2008)

They used llamas as pack animals, but did not usually ride them. The tracks through the mountains would have proscribed riding and forced them to lead the animal by hand. It's faster to run.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 23, 2008)

It doesnt matter to me if they are fake or not, the skulls history was interesting to read in the article.  

Clever guy the frenchie to fool people for over 200 years


----------



## Drachir (Apr 24, 2008)

Vladd67 said:


> llamas?


As far as I know; and I could be wrong llamas are still not used as draught animals.  Apparently they do not like pulling anything.


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 3, 2008)

They're definitely not fakes - each one has a certified tag saying, "Made in Taiwan"


----------



## Saeltari (Jan 28, 2009)

You know it's just a cover up right? THEY don't want you to know the truth so THEY disseminate plausible disinformation in hopes that the 'intelligent' masses buy it and move on. 

Not to steal a quote but, "The truth is out there." 

And science has yet to absolutely prove itself...


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 17, 2009)

Urien said:


> Dang.The crystal skulls are FAKE. Next you'll be telling me the US gov doesn't have a magical world destroying Ark of the Covenant in a giant warehouse.


 
But they said they had some Top Men working on it! Top Men!


----------

